

It's the last day to apply to Startup School New York - katm

Today is the last day to apply for Startup School New York on June 18. Don&#x27;t miss the deadline!<p>Speakers include:<p>Chase Adam - Watsi<p>Shana Fisher - High Line Venture Partners 
and Andreessen Horowitz<p>David Lee - SV Angel<p>Apoorva Mehta - Instacart<p>Kathryn Minshew - The Muse<p>Zach Sims - Codecademy<p>Fred Wilson - Union Square Ventures<p>and more...
======
katm
Apply here: [http://startupschool.org/](http://startupschool.org/)

------
BWStearns
Ny checkbox is dead. Deadline passed?

~~~
turnip1979
I also missed out :'(

------
kinj28
is it meant for aspiring startups only? can an already established startup
apply?

